# Wine-related Songs



## PPBart (Mar 26, 2011)

I heard this on the radio while out doing some errands this afternoon... brought back some great memories(!) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib_eW9VSUwM&feature=related[/ame]

Some other wine-related songs I've thought of:

"Little Old Winedrinker Me"
"Red Red Wine"

Maybe there's another thread about this somewhere here, but even if so it's worth doing it again...

What wine-related songs do you like (or maybe really dislike)?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

Spill the Wine - Eric Burden & War
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XwpafmmRX8[/ame]


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 26, 2011)

Dust on the Bottle - David Lee Murphy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNkF_ZpQ4eg[/ame]
Strawberry Wine - Deana Carter
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE[/ame]
Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75sGyYX-KJA&feature=related[/ame]
Tin Cup Chalice - Jimmy Buffett
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OERELB20fVU[/ame]
Jack Straw - Grateful Dead
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHRRjt2lU_4[/ame]
Watermelon Crawl - Tracy Byrd
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW-1Pha0KoE[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

CCR - I Heard It Through The Grapevine.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZe9OtFNt_8[/ame]


----------



## PPBart (Mar 26, 2011)

PPBart said:


> "Little Old Winedrinker Me"



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzeR1pJIZBA[/ame]


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 26, 2011)

Listen to the words of this old classic!! I hope my wife does this for me someday!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdgKkjM4DTs[/ame]


----------



## deboard (Mar 26, 2011)

There's the band April Wine:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw[/ame]


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

*99 bottles of BEER on the wall etc etc ...[/*SIZE]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWKKuBblumo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWKKuBblumo[/ame]


----------



## Flem (Mar 26, 2011)

Wine, Tom, wine. LOL


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

WELL dis is wat I ben drinking 2day!
see video?


----------



## Flem (Mar 26, 2011)

And it's been a loooooooonnnnnnnnggggggg day, hasn't it?


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

In a word YES


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

Here I been


----------



## jtstar (Mar 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> WELL dis is wat I ben drinking 2day!
> see video?



I think Tom tried drinking all 99 bottles


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2011)

QUOTE=jtstar;115797]I think Tom tried drinking all 99 bottles[/QUOTE]

TRIED?? who said I tried. I did


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 26, 2011)

Blackberry wine by Gordon Lightfoot.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COcGC_olarY[/ame]

Wreck of the edmond fitzgerold.....Just cause its a good song.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9a79allnu0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sirs (Mar 26, 2011)

Sweet Cherry Wine by Tommy James

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARdlyyP8f4A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARdlyyP8f4A[/ame]


----------



## jtstar (Mar 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> QUOTE=jtstar;115797]I think Tom tried drinking all 99 bottles



TRIED?? who said I tried. I did [/QUOTE]

no wonder your in group therapy how do I join


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2011)

You may have missed this one if you weren't listening closely in the back ground of the movie Bottle Shock. 1947, Sticks McGhee - Drinkin' Wine Spo Dee O Dee. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEiEnrATc2k[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sony Holland In Marin


----------



## tonyt (Mar 27, 2011)

Scene from PA. get-together.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcKdnkGBSgA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcKdnkGBSgA[/ame]

BTW, I have a I-pod playlist of wine/drinking gongs that I play on winemaking days.


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Scene from PA. get-together.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcKdnkGBSgA
> 
> BTW, I have a I-pod playlist of wine/drinking gongs that I play on winemaking days.




*Is that Dan singing?*


----------



## Flem (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, it was-------and Julie----so I've been told.


----------



## Sirs (Mar 29, 2011)

looks more like Mike than Dan. I think Dan is the one who had the sullen look on his face and walked off ( not alot of hair on top....like me)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 29, 2011)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Drinking Wine Spo-Dee-Odee
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTHfFoqBQAA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTHfFoqBQAA[/ame]


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 29, 2011)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU[/ame]


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 29, 2011)

Tom T Hall - Old Dogs Children And Watermelon Wine 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FU_TuwM2Dw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FU_TuwM2Dw[/ame]


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Mar 29, 2011)

Jimmy Buffett - The Wino And I Know

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL9wwqlYexQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL9wwqlYexQ[/ame]


----------



## Luc (Mar 29, 2011)

How about Sailor with Champagne:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmJxeysqiAY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmJxeysqiAY[/ame]

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 29, 2011)

Or UB40 with Red Red Wine

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfTVrhcinDs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfTVrhcinDs[/ame]

Luc


----------



## Luc (Mar 29, 2011)

The Corrs and Bono: Summer Wine:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo[/ame]

Luc


----------



## robie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Luc.

The song was really good.... but 
the lady singer was *totally *gorgeous!

I hadn't seen her before.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2011)

You aint kidding, she's smokin hot!


----------



## robie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You aint kidding, she's smokin hot!



Tell me about it, I had to go back and watch it a second time!!! 
Wow!


----------



## Flem (Mar 29, 2011)

*wow!!!*


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well,

If you like the stringy hair and sweat pants look...


Debbie


----------



## Flem (Mar 29, 2011)

Works for me!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2011)

She's wearing a dress. OK, we need a pic of you Deb in the "This is me" thread. My ugly mug is in there along with most everyone else, make us drool please!!!!!


----------



## robie (Mar 29, 2011)

Flem said:


> Works for me!



I would second that, but, well, I just went back for a third time so I'll just have to third that!

Really though, with two great singers and what sounds like a full orchestra accompaniment, not to mention outrageous percussion, it really is a super video.

I had never heard of the Corrs before.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 29, 2011)

DROOL????

I might be drooling... yes...

YOU... no!!

My birthdate is listed... that is reason enough to realize there will be NO Drooling!!

LOL

I need to get a more current pic.

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess she is alright. Would be OK with a pinch - eerrrhhh, I mean, in a pinch.


----------



## PPBart (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's another jewel...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4blhM9IU3A[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 30, 2011)

The Corrs were smokin' hot back in the early 2000's. Bought a couple of CD's and even a concert DVD. Then they just dropped off the US charts like they stopped recording. Looks like they stopped touring in the US and concentrated on their home neck of the woods. Great band and certainly "easy on the eyes" as they say.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya gotta love the world before "political correctness" came on the scene. Our parents were likely singing this stuff in theatres at the Saturday matinee. Now we know why the world is going to pot.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxmZ5sabk7U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxmZ5sabk7U[/ame]


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 30, 2011)

I can honestly say I've never had wine made by a bullfrog. I hear they make some "mighty fine wine".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA[/ame]

P.S. When can I bring my silk shirts out of the closet and start wearing them again?


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 30, 2011)

Hehehe I gotta listen to all these....

But tell me, did I miss someone posting Robert Earl Keen's "Sangria Wine"?? Its one of my favorite songs. He also sings my favorite Christmas song: Merry Christmas from the family....


----------



## jtstar (Mar 30, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Ya gotta love the world before "political correctness" came on the scene. Our parents were likely singing this stuff in theatres at the Saturday matinee. Now we know why the world is going to pot.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxmZ5sabk7U



I can remember a lot of these songs playing on the radio when I was growing up and I don't think I am that old yet


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 31, 2011)

OR....

you're so old you don't remember how old you are....

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't believe nobody posted this one yet:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLsUM0iLTO0[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

I wore the groves out of that piece of vinyl...... 

Kinda miss the pops and clicks of the "olden days"!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I wore the groves out of that piece of vinyl......
> 
> Kinda miss the pops and clicks of the "olden days"!



I had many of Elton's albums. Great music and a wonderful lyricsist. My neighbor saw him in comcert on his first tour. Elton sat on a bale of hay in a barn with a picture of liberache on the piano. Guests sat on the ground in the barn or on hay bales. I think it was 1970 or 1969. It was before he became popular in the U.S. and before "Your Song" was released.

Elderberry wine....great song.


----------



## BobF (Apr 1, 2011)

Elderberry wine....great wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2011)

Al Martino - Come Share The Wine 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYWbIvnkXMU&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Apr 9, 2011)

Al Fulchino - Come Drink The Wine?  LOL


----------



## PPBart (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like this thread has pretty much run its course...

Personally, I think Summer Wine by The Corrs and Bono was the best!


----------



## PPBart (May 13, 2011)

Might be old news to some here, but just in case not, here's an easy way to convert the youtube video songs to MP3...

http://www.listentoyoutube.com/

(Hint: always select High Quality)


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2011)

Im a little weary of stuff like that, been burned a few times with stuff like that!


----------



## PPBart (May 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Im a little weary of stuff like that, been burned a few times with stuff like that!



Personally, I'm more leary than weary...<g>... and I'm making no guarantees here. The site isn't software to load on your pc; rather, it's a free web site that does the conversion for you. The only thing you download is the finished MP3. There are no pop ups, you don't have to register, it doesn't ask you to install a toolbar, nothing. You just paste in the URL for the video you want to rip into an MP3, select standard or high quality (I always pick high quality). Then click on the link to download the MP3, that loads another page where you have to click a button to actually download the MP3.

YouTube compresses the hell out of those videos (and thus the audio track as well), so the quality on these MP3's isn't as high as some might like it, but, it's as good as some of the MP3's you'd download anywhere else.

The site was recommended by a friend who has used it for a while, and after several mp3 downloads my pc's up-to-date malware/spyware/virus detection has had no objections. HOWEVER, if anyone does discover a problem, please let me know!


----------

